# smoking cheese and rest?



## saltysandman (May 12, 2018)

hi all,

is the resting needed due to the possible pathogens? is there a minimum time that's needed to sit in frig?


----------



## ddufore (May 12, 2018)

Not that I know of. The resting is to allow the smoke flavor to penetrate. From what I've heard freshly smoked cheese is compared to licking an ashtray. Once smoked, I vacuum pack and refrigerate for 2 months minimum. I've kept it for as long as 2 1/2 years. Still awesome.


----------



## Steve H (May 12, 2018)

Yup. What ddufore said. Except I have yet been able to do that two month thing.....:D


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2018)

saltysandman said:


> hi all,
> 
> is the resting needed due to the possible pathogens? is there a minimum time that's needed to sit in frig?



The answer is no. As said above the rest is to allow for the flavor to mellow. I've never actually licked an ashtray so I cannot comment on what that tastes like, but I imagine it can't be good. I usually rest about two weeks before eating. However on my last batch I used sawdust and smoked it in two stages(by accident). To my surprise I was able to enjoy it right out of the smoker. It was still a little harsh, but was eatable. I will be playing around with the dust and times so hopefully I'll be able to eat it comfortably without the wait. Getting closer just not there yet. 

Chris


----------



## saltysandman (May 12, 2018)

thanks guys. took it off smoke for 3 hours and thought aroma was definitely strong. makes sense now. vacuumed sealed and now chilling in the frig. two weeks is so long. :( good things come to those who wait i suppose.


----------



## Steve H (May 12, 2018)

saltysandman said:


> thanks guys. took it off smoke for 3 hours and thought aroma was definitely strong. makes sense now. vacuumed sealed and now chilling in the frig. two weeks is so long. :( good things come to those who wait i suppose.



Good luck waiting. ;)


----------



## ddufore (May 12, 2018)

Let us know what you think.


----------



## saltysandman (May 12, 2018)

will do


----------



## saltysandman (May 31, 2018)

UPDATE
So it's been just about 3 weeks. 5.12.2018 was the smoke date for 3 hours with a maple, cherry and hickory blend (pellets). opened the vacuumed sealed swiss today. much less like a chimney than a week ago but still strong. I think i'll wait another week. I can taste greatness though.


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 11, 2018)

The wait is the toughest part for me. Always want to try whatever I smoke up that day. Unfortunately as mentioned cheese tastes way too smoky. 

Last batch I did. I waited a full month before trying.  Still a little strong for my tastes.  But it didn't stop me from eating that piece up in about 4 days. This upcoming Saturday it will be 6 weeks and I look forward to trying another piece.

I have smoked over 20lbs of cheese this year. So I no longer have to go without smoked cheese. While my latest batch matures. 

Have an estimated 12lbs in the cheese drawer of the refrigerator right now. Hope it gets me through summer, so I don't have to go without.


----------



## ddufore (Jun 11, 2018)

Just opened a pkg after 2 months. Awesome!!!


----------



## mark-ct (Jun 22, 2018)

For an even better taste wait for it to come up to room temp. Yeah I know more waiting, lol. I have some Monterey jack, cheddar, Colby jack and mozzarella sticks that I smoked on Memorial Day that I'm waiting to open. Every time I go in the fridge I hear them calling me.


----------

